# Testing leisure batteries



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have a leisure battery that is working well and has been looked after. It is 6 years old and we are going on a trip to Morocco. We will probably discharge it rather deeper and you cannot (I understand) just get a good replacement there. Therefore I want to test it.
Can anyone tell me how to go about it? I would get an auto-electrician but I suspect that they would not know the difference between a starter battery and leisure battery.
Any suggestions?

Also any recommendations as to what is a good make and who is a good supplier.


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

Bosch, Varta or Exide are the ones to go for , I understand that these are the only batteries to obtain the new EU accreditation for battery performance.
In other words if they say 110 Amp hrs on the box that is what you get, some batteries say this but do not actualy produce anything near what they claim.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"I would get an auto-electrician but I suspect that they would not know the difference between a starter battery and leisure battery.”

I think this is just a way of saying that you don’t want to pay someone to check your battery??? 

Drew


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Fully charge your battery, and find out what the amperage draw is from your telly.

Work out how long the TV should work for, Based on the Ah of the battery

Switch on telly, and clock the hours before it fails.

Reasonably crude, but if the battery lasts for near enough the time you expect, then the battery is good.

Steve


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I use one of these:-

Sealey Battery Tester


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for this. Unfortunately I am unlikely to need to do this more than once and much as I would like to buy one I could get a brand new battery for only a little more. I would be interested to know what it actually measures.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

It measures CCA (cold cranking amps). Done by putting a high load but for a split second across the battery. A much better indication of battery quality and condition than a simple voltage reading.
A cheap 85AH battery will give a typical reading of 400 -500 CCA. A good quality one will read as much as 800 CCA. Dealers or mobile engineers should check this as part of a habitation service.



Trevor


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You won't get a high CCA reading from a leisure battery I don't think. They are not designed for cold cranking, Alan.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You would think so Alan, but I get a very similar reading from my 85aH leisure batteries as I do from my 90aH van starter battery.   

Maybe someone with more in depth technical knowledge than I could explain why. 




Trevor


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I do not claim to be an expert but my researches have indicated that a CCA test is a good way of ruining a leisure battery unless it is a glass mat type which can be used for both but cost about twice the price.
I would expect an electrolyte density test at the least.

I have rather decided that it is simpler just to replace the battery with a good EN50342 standard one. It was new with the van about 5-6 years ago and so does not owe us much! then i have a spare.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> I do not claim to be an expert but my researches have indicated that a CCA test is a good way of ruining a leisure battery


Well the MCEA training courses on caravan and motorhome servicing recommend the use of a load tester to check leisure batteries and as far as I know most mobile engineers and dealers use them. I test my own bank of 3 X 85ah regularly and they have been going strong for 5 years now. They are just bog standard Numax lead acid types. I do not believe the expense of any fancy AGM's or similar is worthwhile.

By far the most common problem I find on a hab service is a dead or very poor battery. Many owners do not even realise their battery is kaput as they never stay anywhere without electric hookup so the battery charger is doing all the work.

Trevor


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had intended buying one of those testers but this thread put me off the idea: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-100717.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=cca&start=0

Still, as stated in the thread these testers do provide a quick, if not entirely reliable, indication of battery condition. They would certainly show up an internal disconnection or a dud cell I expect, Alan.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have just visited Motor parts direct who have a VARTA battery tester. On the phone they said that it tested CCA and was not suitable for leisure batteries. When I got there a more senior man told me that it would test leisure batteries but they had never done it and would have to consult VARTA first.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

You may struggle to find a pukka leisure battery in Morocco, but a starter battery for the big diesel engined Landcruisers seemed to be fairly common and I'm sure would suffice for quite some time if they fit the space you have.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Hiya
> 
> You may struggle to find a pukka leisure battery in Morocco, but a starter battery for the big diesel engined Landcruisers seemed to be fairly common and I'm sure would suffice for quite some time if they fit the space you have.


Thanks for the advice. I have actually ordered a VARTA one (collect tomorrow)so I am committed.


----------

